# My makeup collection



## Christy0188 (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Yazmin (Aug 10, 2013)

Great collection!


----------



## beautelle (Aug 10, 2013)

Christy0188 said:


>


    Awesome collection. What type of container is holding your pigments??


----------



## mosha010 (Aug 10, 2013)

Omg!!! I'm in loooovw


----------



## gemmel06 (Aug 27, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## blackbirdxo (Aug 27, 2013)

Loving that entire stock of NARS!


----------



## Shannyn (Sep 1, 2013)

*Drools* look at those pigments!


----------



## geeko (Sep 4, 2013)

vERY nice collection


----------



## driz69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Great collection. thanks for the pictures


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 22, 2013)

Look at all those NARS blushes!!!


----------



## GlamDiaries (Aug 9, 2014)

WOW!! Love it! What I loved most was your MAC brushes. People often chicken out of bying those but they are so awesome! I only use MAC brushes too  

  Admin edit to remove blog link - link must be posted within your signature.


----------



## Chiara Luminosa (Aug 12, 2014)

Woooooow


----------



## Impianti (Aug 21, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## BeagleLexie (Aug 28, 2014)

Great collection and organization!!


----------



## carolific (Aug 28, 2014)

Love the collections! And the OC in me is just rejoicing on how organised they are! 

  xx,
  Carol

  Admin edit/all blog links must be put in signature


----------



## AnnieZM (Aug 31, 2014)

Great collection - especially blushes.


----------

